# 100% olive Castile embossed soap!



## RocknRoll (Mar 2, 2013)

So here it is, rescued from the death grip of the soap cutter lol! Im going to use this design as a signature look for all my round soaps! I really like it :mrgreen:


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 2, 2013)

That came out beautiful. I'm glad you were able to rescue it!


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 2, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> That came out beautiful. I'm glad you were able to rescue it!


 Thanks! I like that it turns a simple bar like plain olive and gives it a little pizazz!


----------



## Badger (Mar 2, 2013)

That is really nice, I love the embossed look and I am so glad you were able to rescue it


----------



## Clemmey (Mar 3, 2013)

I love this! I want the Wilton embossing mat now... so jelly! Isn't that always the way?


----------



## dianne70 (Mar 3, 2013)

That looks so good....think you might have a few people stealing your idea from the sounds of it!!!  Worth the trouble I would say


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm totally not ashamed to say I'm jealous, I want that same embossing mat and I love the silky look of your soap. Totally green with envy over here


----------



## chicklet (Mar 3, 2013)

Very cool!!


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 3, 2013)

dianne70 said:


> That looks so good....think you might have a few people stealing your idea from the sounds of it!!!  Worth the trouble I would say


 It's definately a hassle! Im going to work on making it a smoother operation. Im going to line one of my acrylic molds next and see how the bottom turns out :think: ...or maybe I will make the "bottom" the "top"  ...either way I think I want this look on all my soaps :-D


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 3, 2013)

Shannon_m said:


> I'm totally not ashamed to say I'm jealous, I want that same embossing mat and I love the silky look of your soap. Totally green with envy over here


 Glad you like it! The matts are not that expensive, I just wish there were more design options. I was worried about this soap because I've read about 100% olive oil soaps seperating and having false trace and being real soft (at first) and such but this went real well other than getting stuck in the mold, then stuck in the soap cutter lol!


----------



## three_little_fishes (Mar 3, 2013)

It looks so nice! I love the embossing.


----------



## lsg (Mar 3, 2013)

I have been looking at textured place mats on Amazon.com.  I have been wonering how they would work for lining the bottom of a soap mold.  The only thing is they come in sets of four.


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 3, 2013)

lsg said:


> I have been looking at textured place mats on Amazon.com.  I have been wonering how they would work for lining the bottom of a soap mold.  The only thing is they come in sets of four.


 I thought about using those too! I looked for some at wal mart but they didnt have what I was looking for. It wouldnt hurt to try though. I thought silicone would work best as it is more heat resistant. Could you imagine using something that melted into the soap batter eeeeks!


----------



## Pilar (Mar 3, 2013)

wonderfulla, plas, plas, plas!


----------



## Pilar (Mar 3, 2013)

Is it only olive oil and lye?


----------



## marghewitt (Mar 3, 2013)

Shannon_m said:


> I'm totally not ashamed to say I'm jealous, I want that same embossing mat and I love the silky look of your soap. Totally green with envy over here


 
Ditto!


----------



## WallFlower (Mar 3, 2013)

Really creative thinking! Gorgeous soaps!!!


----------



## paillo (Mar 3, 2013)

They look fantastic! If I were buying in a shop or market I'd snap those up!


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Mar 3, 2013)

I made 100% Olive Oil soap tonight and it was a beautiful creamy yellow color. I added some fragrance (I mixed peach and baby powder lol....I was feeling weird) after mixing it forever (or it seemed forever to me)! I had trouble with trace but no trouble with separating or any issue like that. It looked so nice in my wooden mold. Even though I had enough fragrance added it still smelled strongly of olive oil. Did yours react the same and have you noticed a dissipation in the smell of the olive oil?


----------



## hoegarden (Mar 3, 2013)

That is nice... How did you do it?


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 4, 2013)

Pilar said:


> Is it only olive oil and lye?


 yes 100% olive


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 4, 2013)

Cherry Bomb said:


> I made 100% Olive Oil soap tonight and it was a beautiful creamy yellow color. I added some fragrance (I mixed peach and baby powder lol....I was feeling weird) after mixing it forever (or it seemed forever to me)! I had trouble with trace but no trouble with separating or any issue like that. It looked so nice in my wooden mold. Even though I had enough fragrance added it still smelled strongly of olive oil. Did yours react the same and have you noticed a dissipation in the smell of the olive oil?


 It came to trace a little longer than usual but this is normal for olive soaps. My olive oil doesnt have a strong smell to begin with so i cant really smell it all that much and I even left it unscented. I use just regular olive oil, not virgin. I would imagine that as your soap cures, the smell will dissapait.


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Mar 4, 2013)

Rock&Royalty said:


> It came to trace a little longer than usual but this is normal for olive soaps. My olive oil doesnt have a strong smell to begin with so i cant really smell it all that much and I even left it unscented. I use just regular olive oil, not virgin. I would imagine that as your soap cures, the smell will dissapait.



Thank you!!! I used EVOO hence the strong smell.  it is very pretty and I love the embossing on your soap


----------



## 123seesix (Mar 4, 2013)

Awsome! do these have to cure 6-9 mnth like alepo olive oil soaps? There are make your own amazing silicone putty molds that are washable and reuseable and works great for soaps. I would love to see a mold you make! They sell it at michales and joanns about $20.00 (a little more on ebay) but i like coupons.like a bird cheap cheap...BTW i love the idea of a failed batch posting area.


----------



## TeriDk (Mar 5, 2013)

You inspired me to make olive oil soap today but added buttermilk and Greek yogurt.  Beautiful soap you made.


----------



## Smee (Mar 5, 2013)

...must ... have ... embossing ... mat ...

My gosh, I have GOT to find somewhere cheaper to hang out at!
You people are costing me a fortune trying to keep up!

P.S. Teri - I used goat milk & olive oil in my last batch.  Love It!
Of course it would have been so much nicer had I had an embossed mat
to mold it with...:cry:


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 5, 2013)

123seesix said:


> Awsome! do these have to cure 6-9 mnth like alepo olive oil soaps? There are make your own amazing silicone putty molds that are washable and reuseable and works great for soaps. I would love to see a mold you make! They sell it at michales and joanns about $20.00 (a little more on ebay) but i like coupons.like a bird cheap cheap...BTW i love the idea of a failed batch posting area.


. 
 To my knowledge, pure olive soaps get better with a longer cure rate. I've heard up to 6 months and even up to a year! Of course they are usable after the normal 3-4 week cure date but like fine wine, get better with age. Olive soaps tend to be soft and somewhat slimey at first thats why its good to give them a long cure time to allow a harder bar that generates a decent lather. I will check out that silicone puddy!


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 5, 2013)

TeriDk said:


> You inspired me to make olive oil soap today but added buttermilk and Greek yogurt.  Beautiful soap you made.


 oooh, that sounds very nice! I wish I would have added some milk to mine. I guess I will keep this particular kind "totally NAKED" lol


----------



## SpiralTouch (Mar 8, 2013)

Now I want to try PVC pipe as a soap mold which I have never done. This soap looks whimsical!

I'm not sure how the embossing mat works here.. Do you line the pipe with it?


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 8, 2013)

What % superfat do you make these with?  And since I am being super nosy, do you use pomace oil, EVOO or just OO?

I want to make 100% pomace oil soap because that's what I have for soapmaking.  How long did it take to trace?  Did you soap at room temp?  Do I ask too many questions?


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 8, 2013)

SpiralTouch said:


> Now I want to try PVC pipe as a soap mold which I have never done. This soap looks whimsical!
> 
> I'm not sure how the embossing mat works here.. Do you line the pipe with it?


 I did but the whole embossing matt thing is a bit of a pain lol!


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 8, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> What % superfat do you make these with?  And since I am being super nosy, do you use pomace oil, EVOO or just OO?
> 
> I want to make 100% pomace oil soap because that's what I have for soapmaking.  How long did it take to trace?  Did you soap at room temp?  Do I ask too many questions?


 I have used 100% pomace before and it worked just the same as regular OO which is what I used for this batch. It only took a couple minutes of intermintent stick blending to reach trace. I always soap at room temp.


----------



## DWinMadison (Mar 8, 2013)

Was thinking about your embossed soap today. Wondering how those mats would do in the bottom of a slab mold. That would put the patten over top of the soap instead of the sides. What do you think?


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 8, 2013)

DWinMadison said:


> Was thinking about your embossed soap today. Wondering how those mats would do in the bottom of a slab mold. That would put the patten over top of the soap instead of the sides. What do you think?


 I've tried it and it looks cool. I'm gonna do it for certain bars that I think would benefit from a whimsical look :razz:


----------

